# i found a racing pigeon



## canfordpigeons (May 25, 2009)

hi
a blue bar racing pigeon fly in with my pigeons it has three rings one race ring with the year etc and one red rubber band and one yellow with one number on it what do they last two mean i know about the racing ring i was thinking maybe i could keep this bird the racing ring says
GB 90 C 84958


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

canfordpigeons said:


> hi
> a blue bar racing pigeon fly in with my pigeons it has three rings one race ring with the year etc and one red rubber band and one yellow with one number on it what do they last two mean i know about the racing ring i was thinking maybe i could keep this bird the racing ring says
> GB 90 C 84958


First of all, are you SURE it says "90" and not "06"? I find it hard to believe that a pigeon that is 19 years old is still racing. 
Second, you really should try to find out who the owner is and contact them. They may let you keep the bird, they may want it back, but it's not yours to keep without trying to get it back home where it belongs.
The red rubber band is a countermark I imagine, which means the bird was in a race possibly and has gotten lost/off track for some reason.
The yellow band with the number 1 on it is most likely a way of the owner identifying what bird it is.
Just in case, here is where you need to report the bird:
http://www.rpra.org/Default.aspx?tabid=595


----------



## canfordpigeons (May 25, 2009)

thanks renee
now found the owner i put the ring details in the rrpa site and they gave me the phone number and where it came from i rang him up he said that it was a van reet and it must have got lost in a channal race he also said he does not want her back so i can keep her but he will take her back if i do not want her he does live very far away from me. he said that van reets were sprint pigeons is this true and it was 06 not 90 sorry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

canfordpigeons said:


> thanks renee
> now found the owner i put the ring details in the rrpa site and they gave me the phone number and where it came from i rang him up he said that it was a van reet and it must have got lost in a channal race he also said he does not want her back so i can keep her but he will take her back if i do not want her he does live very far away from me. he said that van reets were sprint pigeons is this true and it was 06 not 90 sorry


That's good. I'm glad you talked to the owner. So many people don't want to try to return lost birds, because of a lot of different things, but at least trying is the right thing to do. I sure want anyone who finds any of MY birds to call me right away.
So, anyway..........yea, Van Reets are fast, short distance birds. I had a few of them about 3 years ago, but they're too high strung for me, so I got rid of all of them.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That's a beautiful pigeon, canfordpigeons!!

I'm so glad you will be keeping her!

Please keep up updated on how she is doing. Will she be with others?

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Hmm, if the owner lives near to you, I wonder why the bird didnt make it home? Maybe it was flown out. If you feed this bird and release it, there is a very high chance that it will leave you and return back to its original home.


----------

